# إفتتاح قسم الأخبار المرئية



## My Rock (2 أبريل 2011)

الأحبة في المسيح،

نظراً لزيادة إستحدام الفيديوهات و المرئيات في تناقل الأخبار و بسبب رغبتكم التي تمثلت بإقتراحات لعزل قسم خاص لهذه المواضيع التي يصعب جدولتها في قسم  	 		 			*الاخبار المسيحية والعامة*. قمننا اليوم بفتح قسم جديد وهو  *الأخبار المرئية  *كقسم فرعي لقسم الأخبار. 

القسم الجديد سيكون مخصص للأخبار المرئية و فيديوهات القنوات الفضائية و الأخبارية.
كبداية، سيكون من حق المشاركين طرح من بين 4 الى 5 مواضيع يومياً كحد أقصى.

ننبه أيضاً على مراعاة قوانين المنتدى عند نقل الفيديوهات، فالقسم يخضع لكل القوانين السابقة و خاصة مع تلك المواضيع السياسية الغير محبذ بها.

نحن أيضاً بصدد تطوير خاصية جديدة تسمح لاعضائنا رفع ملفاتهم المرئية بصورة مباشرة لليوتوب من خلال المنتدى بصورة سريعة و بدون الحاجة للتسجيل او إستعمال موقع اليوتوب. هذه الخاصية نهدف لتشجيعها و دعمها بفريق خاص برفع المواد المرئية بصورة حصرية.

نتمنى ان تكون الإضافة الجديد لخدمتكم و لخدمة المستخدم المسيحي بالدرجة الأولى.


سلام المسيح مع الجميع،
إدارة منتدى الكنيسة


----------



## بايبل333 (2 أبريل 2011)

*"عظيم جداااااا الرب يكون معك يا زعيم"*


----------



## besm alslib (2 أبريل 2011)

*يعطيكم الف عافيه على القسم *

*فعلا معظم او عدد كبير من الاخبار الحاليه عبارة عن فيديوهات وكانت بحاجه لقسم خاص فيها*

*اما عن الخاصيه الجديده اللي حابين تطوروها فهي فعلا كتير حلوة ومهمه*

*وانا عني سجلت خصوصي في اليوتيوب لحتى احسن ارفع فيديوهات  عليه*


*لان كتير من الفيديوهات بتكون موضوعه بشكل ميديا بلير او فلاش بضطر احمله على جهازي وانزلو على اليوتيوب وبعدها اضيفه عالمنتدى*

*فهي فكره بجد كتير حلوة ويا ريت فعلا تتم *


*مره تانيه يعطيكم الف العافيه على تعبكم وسعيكم المستمر لتطوير المنتدى*​


----------



## tasoni queena (2 أبريل 2011)

فعلا الفيديوهات كتير والاحداث كتيرة 

شكرا روك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 أبريل 2011)

*مبرووووووووووووووووووك القسسسسسسم يا زعيم*
*ويارب دايما في تقدم وازدياد*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أبريل 2011)

*الف مبروووك علينا ميلاد القسم الجديد
ربنا يعوض تعبك يا زعيمنا ​*


----------



## My Rock (2 أبريل 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *يعطيكم الف عافيه على القسم *
> 
> *فعلا معظم او عدد كبير من الاخبار الحاليه عبارة عن فيديوهات وكانت بحاجه لقسم خاص فيها*
> 
> ...



إذا كان لديك نشاط و رغبة في رفع الملفات المرئية، يمكننا التعاون سوياً لتجربة الخاصية الجديدة لرفع الملفات بصورة مباشرة على اليوتوب من خلال المنتدى.
ساراسلك لاحقاً بخصوص التجربة إذا كانت لديكِ رغبة في ذلك.


----------



## bob (2 أبريل 2011)

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووك القسم الجديد 
و يتربي في عزكم *


----------



## besm alslib (2 أبريل 2011)

My Rock قال:


> إذا كان لديك نشاط و رغبة في رفع الملفات المرئية، يمكننا التعاون سوياً لتجربة الخاصية الجديدة لرفع الملفات بصورة مباشرة على اليوتوب من خلال المنتدى.
> ساراسلك لاحقاً بخصوص التجربة إذا كانت لديكِ رغبة في ذلك.




*بصراحه انا فعلا مهتمه بهالشي كتير وبعملو عن طريق اليوتيوب لحتى اقدر اضيف للمنتدى  *

*واذا فيني اساعد باي شي فاكيد انا جاهزه* 
​


----------



## govany shenoda (2 أبريل 2011)

مبروك القسم الجديد
الرب يبارك تعبك ماي روك


----------



## نونوس14 (2 أبريل 2011)

*عظيم جدااااااااااا*
*ربنا معاكم*
*ويبارك خدمتك يا زعيم*


----------



## روزي86 (2 أبريل 2011)

حلوووووووووو اوي

ربنا يعوضك يا روك


----------



## just member (2 أبريل 2011)

ديما للأمام بنعمة المسيح
ربنا يبارك تعبك ومجهوداتك يالحبيب روك​


----------



## tamav maria (2 أبريل 2011)

خبر رااااااااائع
مبروك للقسم الجديد
شكرا لمجهودك روك


----------



## الملكة العراقية (3 أبريل 2011)

مبرووووووك القسم الجديد
ربنا يبارك حياتك و تعبك يا زعيم​


----------



## grges monir (3 أبريل 2011)

*خطوة جديدة وجميلة
دايما يارب المنتدى فى تقدم ورقى*


----------



## zezza (3 أبريل 2011)

مبرووووووووووووووووووك القسم الجديد 
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم و يستخدمها لمجد اسمه القدوس ​


----------



## Rosetta (3 أبريل 2011)

*مبرووووووك القسم الجديد و عقبال أقسام أخرى تهدف إلى توسع المنتدى أكثر فأكثر
ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا زعيم ​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 أبريل 2011)

مبروووووووووووك القسم الجديد الرائع جدا دا

ربنا يبارك فية ويعوض تعب كل من يخدم فية ويعوضك يا زعيم على تعبك​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 أبريل 2011)

My Rock قال:


> نحن أيضاً بصدد تطوير خاصية جديدة تسمح لاعضائنا رفع ملفاتهم المرئية بصورة مباشرة لليوتوب من خلال المنتدى بصورة سريعة و بدون الحاجة للتسجيل او إستعمال موقع اليوتوب. هذه الخاصية نهدف لتشجيعها و دعمها بفريق خاص برفع المواد المرئية بصورة حصرية.



*خدمة رائعة لرفع أفلام قد يؤدى رفعها على اليوتيوب مخاطر أمنية للعضو

شكرا ماى روك على المجهود والتطوير ..... ربنا يبارك عمرك*


----------



## BITAR (3 أبريل 2011)

> و خاصة مع تلك المواضيع السياسية الغير محبذ بها.


*نتمنى مسانده المشاركين فى هذا القسم *
*بنوعيه جيده من الاخبار المفيده*
*بعيدا عن ان كل خبر مرئى لابد ان يعرض بالقسم*
*حتى يعود قسم الاخبار لعهده السابق *
*فى*
* الاخبار المسيحية وقليلا من الاخبار العامه *
*التى تهم شرائح كثيره من اعضاء المنتدى*
*ونبتعد تدريجيا عن الاخبار السياسية *
*شكرا ماى روك لمجهودك *​​​


----------



## خواطر (3 أبريل 2011)

مبروك القسم الجديد

يعطيكم العافية


----------



## Nemo (3 أبريل 2011)

مبرووووووووووووووك ع القسم
هيفيد كتير وخصوصا اخبار كتيرة فى الايام الاخيرة كانت معظمها فيديوهات
ميرسى يا زعييييييييييييم


----------



## كلدانية (3 أبريل 2011)

الف مبروووك
بالتوفيق   والتقدم نحو الافضل دااائما   
 شكرااا لك يازعيم​


----------



## yousteka (3 أبريل 2011)

مبروووووووووووووووووووك القسم الجديد يا زعيم​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 أبريل 2011)

*مبروووووووووووووووك يا زعيم
ويارب من تقدم لتقدم
*​


----------



## rana1981 (4 أبريل 2011)

*مبروك القسم الجديد​*


----------



## مرمرين (4 أبريل 2011)

رائع ان يكون فى الموقع اخبار مرئية


----------



## HappyButterfly (4 أبريل 2011)

*روووووووووووعة اوى
مبروك القسم الجديد 
ويارب دايما للامام
*​


----------



## vetaa (5 أبريل 2011)

*مبروووووووووووووووك يا زعيم
بجد مفيد جدا القسم دة
ويارب دايما ف تطور 
*​


----------



## ananas (5 أبريل 2011)

:new4:مبرووووووووووووووك ودائما للامام وفى تقدم وازدهار على طووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول وربنا معكم:new4:


----------



## ديدات هذا العصر (5 أبريل 2011)

الف مبروك


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (6 أبريل 2011)

مبروك القسم الجديد

ديما المنتدى فى تقدم بمجهوك يا زعيم​


----------



## bashaeran (8 أبريل 2011)

تسلم ايدك وبالموفقية يا زعيم نهنيك وبالمزيد انشالله


----------

